# "Rift Lakes Travelogue" - Mrs. Pam Chin



## ZaireBlue (Jun 11, 2003)

*The Pacific Coast Cichlid Association* is proud to announce a Master Breeder, a PCCAÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Honorary Life Member, a past editor of the PCCA's award winning publication ( Cichlidae CommuniquÃƒÂ©), a long time member of the ACA . *Mrs. Pam Chin* as our speaker on *March 12, 2011*.

*Mrs. Pam Chin* is an avid writer, her cichlid articles and "Ask Pam" column have been published in the Buntbarsche Bulletin, Cichlid News and aquarium societies from Australia to Sweden. She has received numerous writing awards from the ACA and FAAS which is including "Best Continuing Column" and "Author of the Year".

In fact, she is one of founders of "Babes In The Cichlid Hobby" where they try to make a difference in keeping cichlids, by raising money (More $60,000.00) for cichlid research and cichlid conservation. She loves to travel with her cichlid friends to fascinating places such as: Lake Malawi, Lake Tanganyika and Mexico.

With her speech on *"Rift lakes Travelogue"*, she will update us with her recent trip to Lake Malawi and Lake Tanganyika.

*The PCCA March Meeting* social hour will start at *5:00PM*. Join us on *Feb 12, 2011*, at NEW LOCATION WITH GREAT FOODS, Harry's Hoffbrau, *390 Saratoga Avenue, San Jose, CA 95129*. For more information, please visit us at http://WWW.CICHLIDWORLD.COM :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Afraid I can't make it, the drive is rather long from Michigan. One of these days, perhaps.


----------



## ZaireBlue (Jun 11, 2003)

Sorry for a typo. I meant *Travelogue*. 

The topic will be *"Exploring Lake Malawi"* from her recent trip to Lake Malawi.


----------

